# 2008...lo que se viene...



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Tema VIEJO.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Un panorama de ensueño! Como para ser optimista! Vamos, Lima!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me muero por tener 28 años.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Si...bien chevere va a quedar la ciudad.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

VA A QUEDAR DE LA PATADA LIMA CON TODAS ESTAS NUEVAS REMODELACIONES
DE VERAS QUE ME DA MUCHO GUSTO...
VAMOS LIMA YA NO SERAS LIMOSNERA....


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

uyuyuy !!!! no falta casi nada; sólo un poco más de tres añitos.

ojalá que Lima se recupere y vuelva hacer la Lima de antes: la elegante, verde, limpia, ordenada y fashion, de antaños.

oigan... x dónde está el jirón Ica? ya, sé q en el centro.. pero x donde¿¿??


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

wow la ciudad tiene buenos proyectos...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

en Cajamarca las obras mas importantes serian por ahora

Villa Termal de los Incas 
Quinde Plaza Shopping Center
Terminal Terrestre
y creo que tambien hay un proyecto de concesion del aeropuerto


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pacolam said:


> uyuyuy !!!! no falta casi nada; sólo un poco más de tres añitos.
> 
> ojalá que Lima se recupere y vuelva hacer la Lima de antes: la elegante, verde, limpia, ordenada y fashion, de antaños.
> 
> oigan... x dónde está el jirón Ica? ya, sé q en el centro.. pero x donde¿¿??


El Jirón Ica es donde está el Torre Tagle, la casa Aspíllaga (ahora centro cultural), la Plazuela Belaunde, la Iglesia de San Pedro...etc...cruza el Jirón de la Unión. Con la remodelación se incrementará el comercio y el valor de las propiedades.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

el plaza lima sur de chorrillos le falta todavia mas tiempo para que lo inaguren, estan construyendo la estructura... el saga fallabela de miraflores se inagura este jueves


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

muy bien por Lima el 2008 verdaderamente dara un giro de 180 !


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

J Block said:


> El Jirón Ica es donde está el Torre Tagle, la casa Aspíllaga (ahora centro cultural), la Plazuela Belaunde, la Iglesia de San Pedro...etc...cruza el Jirón de la Unión. Con la remodelación se incrementará el comercio y el valor de las propiedades.


ya me ubiqué, gracias.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Estan cheveres todos los proyectos y van a contribuir mucho a la mejora de la ciudad, espero que en el transcurso del proximo año salgan muchos mas proyectos a luz.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

EXCELENTES NOTICIAS J!!!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Justo cuando cumpla 18, osea cuando sea mayor de edad.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

ojala q viva hasta esa fecha.

francamente emocionante.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Tan rápido van a inaugurar el SAga Fallabella de Miraflores, a mi me parece que le falta regular de acabados, aunque me he dado cuenta que están trabajando las 24 horas.


----------



## lucho (Feb 25, 2005)

que bien tremendos proyectos... se nota que el pais esta en pleno desarrollo!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Qué bueno, pero me parece curioso que se demoren tanto los proyectos que ya se saben cuando van arealizarse en años previos


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Tienen razon no falta mucho y yo con 15 años q bien!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

frank_pensador said:


> Pues me parece, que Lima quedaría muy hermosa; pero, cómo había dicho anteriormente, aún falta mucho mas creciemineto vertical en Lima, creo que en lugar de contruir mas edificios de 20 pisos se debe construir uno de 50 o 55 que daría mucha más vistosidad a Lima y se vería más moderna.


No necesariamente...mas alto no significa que es mejor...Lima puede tener hartos edificios modernos de 10 pisos...claro, edificios bien diseñados, siempre considerando su entorno...

Las ciudades de Suiza no tienen hartos edificios y sin embargo tienen arquitectura de vanguardia...y el país pertenece al primer mundo.

Si no se construye rascacielos en Lima es porque no hay demanda.


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

Claro, eneso tienen razón, pero yo me refería a que ne relación a otras ciudades de Latinoamérica nos estamos quedando, por ejemplo en Colombia se van a contruir edificios de 40 pisos, o más en provincias y no en la capital, en la capital si es que no me equivoco hay edificios de más de 40 pisos.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Yo lo que si creo es que se debe de construir el sistema metro para Lima, pero YA!!!!.
Cueste lo que cueste, caiga quien caiga, la gente debería salir a protestar todos los días pidiendo y demandando que se construya, ya ahora mismo. Hacer huelgas si es necesario, si la gente no dice nada como siempre, van a seguir en las mismas, el proximo año empezamos, cuesta mucho, no tenemos la plata. Paises más pobres que el Perú lo han hecho, hasta en Calcuta y Cairo hay buenos subtes, que no me vengan con sonceras. No solamente eso, si no que ciudades como Santiago, Caracas y la ciudad de Mexico, se comenzaron a expandir vertiguinosamente despues que concluyeron sus primeras lineas. El progreso que trae un buen sistema de metro es increible!. Aparte costaran mucho hacerlos, pero duran.......y duran por años de años. Nueva York, Londres, Paris, no se serían lo que son hoy en día si no fuera por sus respectivos metros.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

frank_pensador said:


> Claro, eneso tienen razón, pero yo me refería a que ne relación a otras ciudades de Latinoamérica nos estamos quedando, por ejemplo en Colombia se van a contruir edificios de 40 pisos, o más en provincias y no en la capital, en la capital si es que no me equivoco hay edificios de más de 40 pisos.


Si se construyen en Colombia es porque hay demanda en Colombia, algo que no hay aquí en Lima.


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

Bueno, pueda que tengan razón, dijemos este tema. Ahora cómo dice Alibiza_1040, Lima necesita pues un Metro otras ciudades como Santiago tiene y su transito es mas ordenado.


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

Y además falta renovar más el parque automotor y aumentar más áreas verdes, pero claro que por la falta de agua sería un poco más dificil tener mas areas verdes.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

frank_pensador said:


> Bueno, pueda que tengan razón, dijemos este tema. Ahora cómo dice Alibiza_1040, Lima necesita pues un Metro otras ciudades como Santiago tiene y su *transito es mas ordenado*.


No solo es porque tienen metro...es la cultura de seguridad vial de las personas.


----------



## Yongo (Aug 28, 2005)

wowwww hermoso lima bn por su desarrollo::::


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Yo creo que todos los Limeños adoramos a Lima, para bien o para mal, pero que lo anden meciendolo a uno, con que si se hace, que no se hace, que quien sabe, que no hay plata, me traen loquillo... Lima se merece lo mejor, y si cuesta, pues ni modo!!. Ya es hora, que nuestra ciudad tome el sitial que le corresponde en Sudamerica, siempre lo tuvo.


----------



## RodriPeru (Apr 27, 2006)

ESto tiene q ver con la demanda de altura q decia J Blok:
En nueva york un terreno cuesta demasiado por la ubicacion, por eso se contruyen edificios mas altos, en cambio en lima o en el peru no.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

de todos las cosas que se pusieron en este thread ya varias estan terminadas oh en avanse ojala que todas esten para el 2008....


----------



## Dan__ (May 30, 2006)

q bonitos proyectos
lima va a quedar la hostia xD!...
mmm una pregunta .. cuantos metros va a medir ese edificio bien alto que estaba en un proyecto que incluía un centro comercial, hoteles, museo,etc..?

saludos desde CHILE


----------



## ch'i (Aug 14, 2006)

¡Qué buenos proyectos!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

*Estas obras son sinónimo de progreso*

Todo eso es muestra de nuestro avance económico... Lima estará como todos queremos gracias al empeño de los limeños.

El futuro va a ser mejor para todos. De eso estoy seguro!!!


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

se a avanzado mas o menos nomas , y quedan 2 años


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

alibiza_1014 said:


> *Yo lo que si creo es que se debe de construir el sistema metro para Lima, pero YA!!!!.*
> Cueste lo que cueste, caiga quien caiga, la gente debería salir a protestar todos los días pidiendo y demandando que se construya, ya ahora mismo. Hacer huelgas si es necesario, si la gente no dice nada como siempre, van a seguir en las mismas, el proximo año empezamos, cuesta mucho, no tenemos la plata. Paises más pobres que el Perú lo han hecho, hasta en Calcuta y Cairo hay buenos subtes, que no me vengan con sonceras. No solamente eso, si no que ciudades como Santiago, Caracas y la ciudad de Mexico, se comenzaron a expandir vertiguinosamente despues que concluyeron sus primeras lineas. El progreso que trae un buen sistema de metro es increible!. Aparte costaran mucho hacerlos, pero duran.......y duran por años de años. Nueva York, Londres, Paris, no se serían lo que son hoy en día si no fuera por sus respectivos metros.


Espera un momento: ¿acaso no están construyendo un sistema de metro en Lima en estos momentos? Por lo menos, hasta este momento, yo lo que tenía entendido es que en Lima si existe metro, o por lo menos lo habían inaugurado hace poco...

Muchos Saludos.


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

^^ Nominalmente es un metro, pero... técnicamente se ajusta más a lo que sería un "tren de periferias", que une o unirá la ciudad de extremo a extremo.


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

Y pasan los años ya llegamos al 2007  esperemos ver pronto una Lima mas moderna que antes.

Saludos


----------



## BHK27 (Mar 25, 2006)

Que paso con los hoteles y el edificio de 40 pisos mencionados? algun update?


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

^ ^ ^ ^ nada---lo único que sabemos es que el Crillón, volverá a abrir sus puertas. xD


----------



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

-
Muy prometedor el futuro cercano para Lima en el sentido estetico y de mejoramiento del espacio urbano y embellecimiento de la ciudad en beneficio de su poblacion.

Pero ninguna de estas obras ataca los principales problemas de la ciudad en mi opinion: Seguridad, Agua potable y Transporte urbano regulado de buses (las famosas combis y derivados).

Creo que el alcalde Castaneda (posiblemente a ser reelegido) debe poner mas enfasis en esos temas. 

---

Excelente tema y muestra, gracias.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

PeruanoQuechua said:


> -
> Muy prometedor el futuro cercano para Lima en el sentido estetico y de mejoramiento del espacio urbano y embellecimiento de la ciudad en beneficio de su poblacion.
> 
> Pero ninguna de estas obras ataca los principales problemas de la ciudad en mi opinion: Seguridad, Agua potable y Transporte urbano regulado de buses (las famosas combis y derivados).
> ...


El Metropolitano justamente busca mejorar el sistema de transporte público de Lima, al igual que el Tren Urbano.


----------



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

En el problema del transporte, el Metropolitano y el Tren Urbano no solucionaran la crisis que vive Lima. De las combis y buses destartalados quien se ocupara? y sobretodo cuando?. 

Hasta cuando los limenos tienen que viajar como sardinas? influye mucho en la productividad de la ciudad, la perdida de horas/hombre es abismal.

Pero el problema no termina alli. La falta de respeto a las leyes de transito, la violencia de conductores agresivos y la ausencia de un control mas estricto de la policia hace que los accidentes de transito sean la causa mas importante de muerte entre los limenos. Esto es un problema muy serio no les parece?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

PeruanoQuechua said:


> En el problema del transporte, el Metropolitano y el Tren Urbano no solucionaran la crisis que vive Lima. De las combis y buses destartalados quien se ocupara? y sobretodo cuando?.
> 
> Hasta cuando los limenos tienen que viajar como sardinas? influye mucho en la productividad de la ciudad, la perdida de horas/hombre es abismal.
> 
> Pero el problema no termina alli. La falta de respeto a las leyes de transito, la violencia de conductores agresivos y la ausencia de un control mas estricto de la policia hace que los accidentes de transito sean la causa mas importante de muerte entre los limenos. Esto es un problema muy serio no les parece?


Lima tiene muchos problemas, de eso no hay duda...sin embargo yo me ocupo de los problemas estéticos. Posteo todo aquello relacionado con arquitectura y urbanismo. Lo que se refiere a seguridad es igual de importante, pero no es mi territorio.

Saludos!


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

Tranquilo artista jaja

Bueno, creo que la cuestión del transporte no escapa al urbanismo o estudio de las ciudades. Uno de los problemas de Lima es que estas cosas se dejan a improvisados... con resultados que saltan a la vista.

De todos modos, uno no puede dejar de ser optimista con los proyectos que posteas, y ojalá sea el inicio del cambio que nos merecemos.


----------



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

Estoy de acuerdo con todas las opiniones. Si bien es cierto que las obras que se han y estan realizando en Lima nos dan un sentimiento de optimismo, no debemos caer en la negacion de la realidad. Lima de hecho esta mejorando, pero un maquillaje estetico no resolvera los problemas de esa enorme ciudad. 

*La arquitectura y el urbanismo son ciencias y/o artes creadas ante la necesidad no solamente de ornamentar la realidad humana, sino de mejorar la calidad del uso del espacio privado y comun de las urbes. 

La inseguridad y el transporte publico son problemas que pueden ser resueltos o empeorados con la influencia directa de estas dos disciplinas sin duda alguna.*


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Renovar antiguos solares, construir viviendas dignas para pobladores de bajos recursos, crear más areas verdes para la población, ciclovías y un sistema de buses articulados no me parecen simples "maquillajes".


----------



## avrahamsandoval (Nov 4, 2006)

ME PARECE QUE AUN SE PODRIAN HACER MAS OBRAS POR LIMA, PERO VEO QUE EN ESTE CORTO TIEMPO LIMA HA CAMBIADO MUCHO.


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

si la verdad ha cambiado con demoras pero ha cambiado....


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Vieron el reportaje de ayer que pasaron en DiaD en ATV ?, sobre el Futuro de Lima.
Fue una especie de Vale la Pena Soñar: Dijeron que querian construir una Autopista y boulevard que una la Costa verde con el callao incluyendo modernos rascacielos, tb hablaron del Megapuerto Chalaco, el teleferico, etc,etc.


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

de DiaD EN ATV NO LO VI ....TIENES IMAGENES POR FAVOR???


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Youtube please!:master:


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

ojala que se hagan la mayoria de estos proyectos!

( yo tambien soñe en el tren eléctrico)


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> Vieron el reportaje de ayer que pasaron en DiaD en ATV ?, sobre el Futuro de Lima.
> Fue una especie de Vale la Pena Soñar: Dijeron que querian construir una Autopista y boulevard que una la Costa verde con el callao incluyendo modernos rascacielos, tb hablaron del Megapuerto Chalaco, el teleferico, etc,etc.


:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: 

videito??


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

video!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## kikethegreat (Nov 26, 2006)

si lo vi jejeje


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

parece que esta semana lo van a pasar el reportaje de dia D aca en USA por que vi el comercial hoy dia, pero no se, por que aca aveces pasan propaganda desactualizada. Espero que lo pasen esta semana para verlo.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> Vieron el reportaje de ayer que pasaron en DiaD en ATV ?, sobre el Futuro de Lima.
> Fue una especie de Vale la Pena Soñar: Dijeron que querian construir una Autopista y boulevard que una la Costa verde con el callao incluyendo modernos rascacielos, tb hablaron del Megapuerto Chalaco, el teleferico, etc,etc.


no lo ví, q lo pasen de nuevo a pedido de SSC :lol:


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

Jassan03 said:


> parece que esta semana lo van a pasar el reportaje de dia D aca en USA por que vi el comercial hoy dia, pero no se, por que aca aveces pasan propaganda desactualizada. Espero que lo pasen esta semana para verlo.



si eso es verdad


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

Jassan03 said:


> parece que esta semana lo van a pasar el reportaje de dia D aca en USA por que vi el comercial hoy dia, pero no se, por que aca aveces pasan propaganda desactualizada. Espero que lo pasen esta semana para verlo.


tratare de grabarlo


----------

